# CAAD7 Saeco, comparable to CAAD9?



## themuppetleague (Oct 5, 2007)

The weather is shaping up south of the mason dixon, and therefore the 1000% increase in bike traffic claimed my CAAD9 frame when I took a blind corner. A friend of the shop owner has the dark red CAAD7 Saeco w/ SI cranks and campy headset, pretty much brand new for $500, or I could grab another CAAD9 at about the same price through team discount (no cranks tho). I am heavily leaning towards the Saeco frame even though it's four years old. How does the ride/weight compare?


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

yea, it's comparable

caad 7 to caad 8 was a lighter dropout

caad 8 to caad 9 was a flared top tube/head tube junction for more stiffness??? correct me someone if i'm wrong

all in all, should be much of a difference. i'd go for the caad 7 w/ the crank. though the frame is 4 years old, so you should be able to talk him down below 500


----------



## spessx (May 29, 2007)

There's probably going to be quite a big difference between the Caad7 and Caad8/9. The Caad 8/9's introduced Cannondale's flattened seat stays on the rear triangle and it's supposed to have changed the ride qualities significantly. It's the same rear triangle used on the Six13 and System Six. I would definitely go with the Caad9.

-s


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

I have the Caad7 saeco replica frame, I had a caad8 frame, and I have a Six13 with SI BB. I think the caad7 and caad8 are pretty much impossible to tell the difference. The Six13 is more forgiving due to the 2 carbon tubes. I think my favorite is the Caad7 with SI BB. I haven't ridden a Caad9 but it is supposed to be stiffer because it has an oversized seat tube. If I could get one with an SI BB I'd love to try one.


----------



## themuppetleague (Oct 5, 2007)

I ended up with the CAAD7 and I can't tell a bit of difference except for the reduced weight from the cranks/fork. It built up to 16lbs. without even trying.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*good choice*

excellent way to go on the CAAD 7 w/ crankset. i absolutly love my 04 CAAD7 R5000 w/ the Hollowgram *SL *crankset. it's light and super responsive. 
only difference between the 7's and the 9's (to me at least) was in the steering feel...not the responsiveness, but just the feel and rigidity of the front end.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

You made the correct choice. Love, love, love the dark Saeco CAAD7 frames, and BB30 is icing on the cake.  What size is it?


----------

